# different greenside shots



## jtb226 (May 18, 2006)

i'd really like to learn the different shots around the green (for example, the chip and run, the skip and check, and the flop). i've tried to work on them myself and i think i have the chip and run going okay, but i'd really like some help with the other two, which i can't seem to get at all:dunno: also, i'd really love to learn how to put backspin on my ball with my wedges. i've tried to look this stuff up on the net, but nothing has really been helpful. thanks in advance for helping a new hacker out.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Be at one with the chip and run, it will be the shot you play the most.

The flop shot isnt so bad, can be risky especially if you thin the ball.

Open your sand iron or your lob wedge right up, make sure you have a wedge with very little or no bounce otherwise you will be in thin city. The ball should be positioned on your front foot. Keep the weight forward.

You should be aiming left of your target, so that the completely open wedge is square on to your target.

Then make a normal wing, not too much wrist cock, keeping the weight forward. The ball should pop up nicely.

I generally use this shot all the time in bunkers.

Playing the chip and run with check...dangerous shot, dont learn how to play it in competitions lol.

OK, ball position - right in the back of your stance, almost outside the stance.

Weight very much forward, hold your wedge against the back of the ball, the wedge will naturally close, then as you swing, make a steep upward stroke, and as your decend keep moving more weight forward.

The idea is that a sharp decending blow on the ball will introduce check spin.

This is quite a difficult shot to master.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jtb226 (May 18, 2006)

so you're saying i probably shouldn't practice the skip and check in my apartment? thanks for all the help. can't wait to get to the range to try these out


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

lol the skip and check is one sure fire way of putting holes in your carpet!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Very good info, fitz-uk. :thumbsup: 

If you really need to get some height on your flop shots, actually lean back. Don't try this until you have played a normal flop shot about 3-4 thousand times, cuz it makes good contact a lot harder.

Other than that, just practice a lot. Mechanics can only get you so far when it comes to chipping. It's mostly feel and touch.


----------



## dang (May 19, 2006)

Just like to say thanks for this tip, i'll bear it in mind next time

Thanks

Dan


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

A good example why the flop shot is a must need in your artillery.

I was off the back of the first green at my course, the green is about 7 ft above the back, the back is covered in rough, and just as my luck was going to be all day, the ball was 6ft back from a small ish tree (9ft).

The bump and run was not an option as the ball would have stuck in the rough, or worse ran over the back into a bunker.

I couldnt play a normal chip because of the branches.

The pin was only 5ft on, so no room to try and punch one through and let it run out.

So I played the flop shot, it is pretty risky playing this shot, so really you should look at all other options first - in this instance it paid dividends, as the ball landed up next to the flag and rolled 3 - 4 ft past.

The problem is, its easy to thin, and even worse depending on what sort of lie you have, deep rough it is possible to swing the club and not make any contact at all with the ball, an air shot, and the ball still isnt out of the rough.

Its a useful shot to have, but dont overplay it.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I would just recommend you to keep practising.

Even if you do get some help with the mechanics, you still have to know how to apply those mechanics to different distances and situations, which you can only learn through practice. Also, sometimes you might have to play a combination of two styles of chips, and practice will help you learn how to do this.


----------



## cangolf (May 22, 2006)

*A lot of info*

Hi,
there are a lot of usefull info in my website about golf, go to team77.com then Sports & Recreation


----------

